# Haul From Mexico



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey all. Just returned from Mexico and thought I share my great purchase with you. Look at the fine, authentic CCs I got. Bought them all at a bargain price too! Bet you are jealous. This buy set me back quite a bit, but it was well worth going into debt for. Can't wait to smoke them....

*ok, I know...I know...but couldn't resist :dude:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

:lol: Please tell me with that quantity you smuggled via checked baggage and not orifice :biggrin:


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> :lol: Please tell me with that quantity you smuggled via checked baggage and not orifice :biggrin:


Ha ha...I tell no tails(pun intended).


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> View attachment 49974
> 
> 
> Hey all. Just returned from Mexico and thought I share my great purchase with you. Look at the fine, authentic CCs I got. Bought them all at a bargain price too! Bet you are jealous. This buy set me back quite a bit, but it was well worth going into debt for. Can't wait to smoke them....
> ...


ummm.....


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Sad thing is, a lot of folks buy these and never know any different.....


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CeeGar said:


> Sad thing is, a lot of folks buy these and never know any different.....


Yeah. I finally told the seller that you know, these are fakes. He spent 5 minutes trying to convince me they were real, until I finally walked away. Same thing happened on the beach. I really think sometimes these guys actually think they are peddeling the real thing.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Merovius said:


> ummm.....


Ha ha....no, I didn'y really buy them. I did go to JJ Habanos and bought some to smoke while there. Didn't have the gonads to sneak some back though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I saw these, they were right next to the 100% authentic crocodile skin cowboy boots that were selling for $39.99.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

You should have bought the cheapest one just to see if you could have gotten it back in the states


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Eric, if I got caught my wife would have killed me!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Eric, if I got caught my wife would have killed me!


Sounds like mine they just don't find it as funny as I would


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Sounds like mine they just don't find it as funny as I would


Agreed. No sense of humor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rbelcastro said:


> View attachment 49974
> 
> 
> Hey all. Just returned from Mexico and thought I share my great purchase with you. Look at the fine, authentic CCs I got. Bought them all at a bargain price too! Bet you are jealous. This buy set me back quite a bit, but it was well worth going into debt for. Can't wait to smoke them....
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I bring them back in my carry on every time I travel international with no problems.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Big Tex said:


> I bring them back in my carry on every time I travel international with no problems.


Just curious, why carry on and not checked?

I honestly considered it but if my wife and kids wern't with me I would have.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Big Tex said:


> I bring them back in my carry on every time I travel international with no problems.


That is all well and good. Until the day a customs official pulls you out of line. And your wife watches you taken away to another location.

And the customs agent breaks every cigar in half from a very old box of Partagas.

And then you get to return to line, sans cigars.

And then you get to hear the refrain "I told you. I told you those things were illegal. How much money did you waste on those?...".

Makes for a long trip home.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

bpegler said:


> That is all well and good. Until the day a customs official pulls you out of line. And your wife watches you taken away to another location.
> 
> And the customs agent breaks every cigar in half from a very old box of Partagas.
> 
> ...


Most of my international travel is for business, so my wife isn't with me which works out great for me! I usually don't bring home more than 20 sticks which are packed in my travel humidors with legal sticks just in case they ask. So far, I usually buy the 4 or 5 packs at the duty free and open them to mix them with the otners.

I did have a customs agent harass me when I was coming from Mexico about 15 years ago when a passport was not required. He said "if you have enough money to buy that stuff (referring to snuff) you can afford a passport" to which I replied "it's not your ****ing business what I spend my money on, I am perfectly within my rights to travel to Mexico with out a passport, so please keep your unsolicited advice to yourself". He found this a bit shocking and just let me through....


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

rbelcastro said:


> Just curious, why carry on and not checked?
> 
> I honestly considered it but if my wife and kids wern't with me I would have.


They tend to check more checked baggage these days from what I see. I understand your concerns with traveling with family as I usually travel alone.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Love it! Excellent post.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

bpegler said:


> That is all well and good. Until the day a customs official pulls you out of line. And your wife watches you taken away to another location.
> 
> And the customs agent breaks every cigar in half from a very old box of Partagas.
> 
> ...


This summer, I bought 2 bottles of Cuban rum from the duty free shop in Qatar. Customs guy at JFK looked at them and waved me through. A few weeks later, I bought 2 bottles of Cuban rum from the duty free shop in the Dominican Republic. Customs guy in Miami looked at them and waved me through. Are they just stupid?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

tnlawyer said:


> This summer, I bought 2 bottles of Cuban rum from the duty free shop in Qatar. Customs guy at JFK looked at them and waved me through. A few weeks later, I bought 2 bottles of Cuban rum from the duty free shop in the Dominican Republic. Customs guy in Miami looked at them and waved me through. Are they just stupid?


I think they are jaded from dealing with so many assholes that they just don't give a damn unless you present them with a reason to confiscate it.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I think they are jaded from dealing with so many assholes that they just don't give a damn unless you present them with a reason to confiscate it.


Happy to slip thru with my rum, but it shouldn't be that easy.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> This summer, I bought 2 bottles of Cuban rum from the duty free shop in Qatar.


Does this mean you went to the world cup, and if so, was it awesome? Watching soccer and smoking sound like an terrific way to spend some time.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Horsefeathers said:


> Does this mean you went to the world cup, and if so, was it awesome? Watching soccer and smoking sound like an terrific way to spend some time.


I don't think the World Cup is scheduled for Qatar until 2022. This years was in Brazil, if I understood you correctly. I do agree, though. I watched several matches at my local B & M and smoked away.....


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha, Doh! I watched most of the thing and totally forgot. I saw Qatar and thought "oooh, soccer and cigars!"


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Horsefeathers said:


> Does this mean you went to the world cup, and if so, was it awesome? Watching soccer and smoking sound like an terrific way to spend some time.


No was on my way back from Bangkok.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Horsefeathers said:


> Does this mean you went to the world cup, and if so, was it awesome? Watching soccer and smoking sound like an terrific way to spend some time.





rbelcastro said:


> I don't think the World Cup is scheduled for Qatar until 2022. This years was in Brazil, if I understood you correctly. I do agree, though. I watched several matches at my local B & M and smoked away.....





tnlawyer said:


> No was on my way back from Bangkok.


Hey man, maybe he has just figured out time travel and was on his way back. Please tell me that Germany wins then too! 

Also, if you have any stock advice, this grad student could use a good company to invest in.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Hey man, maybe he has just figured out time travel and was on his way back. Please tell me that Germany wins then too!
> 
> Also, if you have any stock advice, this grad student could use a good company to invest in.


Sorry Erik, Italy in '18 and USA in '22.

Regarding investments...Utilities my man! You can't go wrong with utilities.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

rbelcastro said:


> Sorry Erik, Italy in '18 and USA in '22.


:hmm: That's funny, because I've got a Grays Sports Almanac that says Sweden wins in '18. :laugh: :mrgreen:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I think they are jaded from dealing with so many assholes that they just don't give a damn unless you present them with a reason to confiscate it.


Who knows. I forgot I had a sealed bottle of water in my bag when I left Key West and they acted like I was carrying a bomb.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got back from mexico stoped and jandj Picked up an edmundo dantes and a diplo no.2 they came home with me fine as well as the other cuban cigars that i took with me.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

john_007 said:


> I just got back from mexico stoped and jandj Picked up an edmundo dantes and a diplo no.2 they came home with me fine as well as the other cuban cigars that i took with me.


John, if you don't mind me asking, how much did the Edmundo Dante's run you per stick. I see they were a 2011 release of only 1000 boxes,25,000 cigars, they must be pretty pricey to still be sitting around at the LCDH 3 years later lol.

Just curious to know how much I will be getting gouged for as I will be there in January and plan on buying at least one.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

The invisible man said:


> John, if you don't mind me asking, how much did the Edmundo Dante's run you per stick. I see they were a 2011 release of only 1000 boxes,25,000 cigars, they must be pretty pricey to still be sitting around at the LCDH 3 years later lol.
> 
> Just curious to know how much I will be getting gouged for as I will be there in January and plan on buying at least one.


They are pricey I paid 57 US dollars for one, but I have never been to a LCDH and wanted not only something special but memorable. So i was willing to pay. It a very nice store and helpful staff grab a drink and enjoy one a cigar there wish i did.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

john_007 said:


> They are pricey I paid 57 US dollars for one, but I have never been to a LCDH and wanted not only something special but memorable. So i was willing to pay. It a very nice store and helpful staff grab a drink and enjoy one a cigar there wish i did.


$57, ouch,when I'm there I will have a rum on the rocks and a Bolivar royal corona in your name, thanks John.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

CeeGar said:


> Sad thing is, a lot of folks buy these and never know any different.....


As someone who has never bought cubans, how would you know they are fake just from the picture? Does it have to do with where you buy them? Obviously on the beach is not the place! lol


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

iatrestman said:


> As someone who has never bought cubans, how would you know they are fake just from the picture? Does it have to do with where you buy them? Obviously on the beach is not the place! lol


Genuine cuban cigars are generally only available at an authorized Habanos S.A. retailer such as a La Casa Del Habano. If you purchase cigars anywhere else while traveling, odds are good they will not be authentic.

The biggest tip off for fakes as per the op's picture is the packaging. Habanos do not come in clear top boxes. It just goes downhill from there once you start inspecting the cigars. Packaging, labeling, sizes, appearance, construction, etc. will be "off".


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> As someone who has never bought cubans, how would you know they are fake just from the picture? Does it have to do with where you buy them? Obviously on the beach is not the place! lol


Never on the Beach. There you are guaranteed to be buying fakes. Sad thing is a lot of sellers on the beach don't know they are selling fakes. Reputable hotels tend to have real ones, but you have to go to a certified shop. You pay a greatly inflated price, but $22 for an authentic CC is better than $7 for a fake. Once you get the hang of this you'll find some online sellers that you can trust as well.


----------

